# Stray Cat Behavior



## HBsory (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey guys.

I have a question in mind that I need answering, call it pure curiosity or call it simple caution, or perhaps even both.

I've always been a cat lover, but since my family members are dog lovers (As am I, honestly) - We haven't had a single cat over the years. 
Now, I've always been friendly to stray cats (With my brother's guidance, he taught me what to do, how and when - He actually helped me care for a cub we found) and given them food, affection if they wanted to but I *never* tried to pet them or force myself on them if they did not agree or anything like that. Worst case scenario I'd just lead them to a secluded spot, put their food there and leave if I know they don't want me close - But the best case scenario has happened a month ago or so. 

The cats of the neighborhood have grown quite fond of me generally, they don't sprint away when I walk up to them, but they still rather remain away from touch - And some cats have even got accustomed to my dog (That was hard. He's big and black. Not too friendly looking either, but he's very friendly) and he has shown them affection back, he simply loves cats.

So, on to the question: 
There's the one specific cat, can't be over two years old, that simply loves me and my canine companion. Every time we enter the park where she roams, she rushes to us with her tail up, rubbing up against me or my dog and she's usually quite playful.
Heck, I remember once she was pregnant and allowed me to pet her and everything.
Now, I've never brought this cat food because I know she's being well fed (As are the rest of the cats in that park), but I do use the water fountain and allow her to drink with my dog there, so maybe that's what made her like us...

But, I'm getting carried away again! 
Now, the question: What does she feel about us? Is it affection, respect, submission, dominance or... I'm not really sure, I have no idea about anything in cat psychology, I know quite a bit about dogs, but nothing about cats. 

A few important pointers: It's not rare that she wants to sit on my lap and just enjoy some petting and she's done that before - But she scratched me hard when she thought she was about to fall once, so ever since I do not allow her to sit on my lap - I actually say "No!" In a stern voice and push her away a tad bit and she seems to get the idea, but generally she's always next to me when I'm at that park and I pet her and all that. 
She *never* scratched me or pawed at me in the intention to strike, maim or hurt whatsoever. The only few times she scratched me were out of playfulness, an accident or because she got scared. As for my dog, that's a different story. She likes him a lot, but she doesn't want him to get too close too often, so she sometimes paws at him - But not as swift as she could, slowly, to drive him away rather than hurt him.

So, once again, I ask you - As experts or owners - Do you have any idea how she feels about us? Or, do you have any other questions/pointers so that I can look out for and tell you of, so you can better figure out how she feels about us?
The reason I ask is because I want to know how to behave around her. Call me extra cautious, but this is one of the first few cats I've had such close contact with, caution is the way to learn as far as I'm concerned. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum, and I would say the behavior of that kitty is one of a well-socialized cat and I feel she has chosen you to 'give herself to'. There is obviously something about you that she recognizes and she truly enjoys your company. _Can you take her and give her a home with you?_

IMO, cats don't get socialized by themselves, they learn it from people handling them ... _and I wonder if this kitty was someone's housepet whom they dumped at the park to fend for herself_. I would have no problems letting her be in my lap while I gave her affection and attention but I am very comfortable around cats. As long as I was wearing clothing that could protect my legs in case she did get frightened or fear she was slipping off my lap and would grab with her claws, I wouldn't mind a few scratches at all. Those kind of scratches aren't deliberate, they are accidental. When I am not wearing jeans and have kitties on my lap, I do tend to keep my arms around them a bit as a precaution. This is mostly just to support them while they are walking on my lap or if they are enthusiastically enjoying being petted and sort of 'rolling around' on my lap so I can pet them everywhere. Using my hands/arms in this manner keeps them feeling secure and not afraid of slipping off so they won't use their claws to try to stop slipping/falling.

I would want to bring her home with me and if I couldn't keep her, find a rescue/adoption organization that could find her a permanant home. If you cannot bring her home, I would try to TNR (_Trap, Neuter, Release_) as long as she wasn't obviously nursing, though you wouldn't have to trap her since she allows you to handle her.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## HBsory (Apr 17, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Welcome to CatForum, and I would say the behavior of that kitty is one of a well-socialized cat and I feel she has chosen you to 'give herself to'. There is obviously something about you that she recognizes and she truly enjoys your company. _Can you take her and give her a home with you?_
> 
> IMO, cats don't get socialized by themselves, they learn it from people handling them ... _and I wonder if this kitty was someone's housepet whom they dumped at the park to fend for herself_. I would have no problems letting her be in my lap while I gave her affection and attention but I am very comfortable around cats. As long as I was wearing clothing that could protect my legs in case she did get frightened or fear she was slipping off my lap and would grab with her claws, I wouldn't mind a few scratches at all. Those kind of scratches aren't deliberate, they are accidental. When I am not wearing jeans and have kitties on my lap, I do tend to keep my arms around them a bit as a precaution. This is mostly just to support them while they are walking on my lap or if they are enthusiastically enjoying being petted and sort of 'rolling around' on my lap so I can pet them everywhere. Using my hands/arms in this manner keeps them feeling secure and not afraid of slipping off so they won't use their claws to try to stop slipping/falling.
> 
> ...


Hehe, thanks. Sadly enough, I can't provide a home for her. The only thing I can currently provide for her would be my companionship for 30 minutes each time, 3 times a day when I walk my dog. 

And in exactly 100 days I won't be around to even promise her that much. 

But, thanks. That's been quite a bit of help. I tried noticing her behavior today, and she seems totally trusting.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it will be very sad for me to think of her losing her 'friend' in 100 days. Could you do some leg-work and find a rescue or adoption situation to take her in before you leave? They could help her find a permanant home instead of having a rough-scrabble life at the park.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have no doubt that your little friend likes or even loves you. It brings her joy to see you, and I don't think it's just the water. There are people that certain cats like to be with and those they dislike. I had one cat who disliked me intensely!  I loved her anyway. She was a character. The opposite is also true. If they can feel one emotion, despite those who believe in the pathetic fallacy, (that is that we are only giving animals human emotions) they can feel the other. I'm sure my cat loves me, and I don't have to have treats to prove it! I think this cat is very fond of you.

I would wear heavier clothes and allow her to sit on your lap. If she's happy, she'll purr and knead (make bread) on you. I would adopt her! First, I would buy a collar and fasten a note to it, asking if she is someone's pet. I would ask for an answer, and if you don't get one in a few days, I would take her home! I so hope this will be possible! If not, and that would be sad, I would call around for no-kill shelters. They're usually crowded, so I hope she finds a home with you.


----------



## HBsory (Apr 17, 2010)

Honestly? I don't think it would be good taking her away from that park.
I would love to find her a new home, but everyone around that park takes care of those cats - She's a part of a cat society consisting of about 20 other cats, and it would be a shame to take her away from that park - Not only that, she's being fed regularly and I noticed that it's not only my company which she likes, she enjoys almost everyone's company, I just tend to spend more time with her than others due to the walks I do with my dog.

Even if I could find her a home, she's a feral cat... Most people would much rather adopt little kittens than a 2-4 year old feral cat, don't you agree?
To a further degree, if no one does adopt her - She will most likely just sit in a small cage for the rest of her life, and that's not the life I would wish for any animal. She has a lot of space, she plays a lot, she has a lot of human contact, plenty of food, plenty of water and she's tied to nobody... She seems happy.

It does pain me to leave her every time I go, because I can just see the disappointment she has, and I feel quite disappointed that I must leave her as well - But I think she'll be better off outside, at the park, rather than in a shelter.


----------

